# Quicktime par défaut.



## falgish (19 Juillet 2002)

Comment puis-je faire pour que mes nouveaux mp3 ne s'ouvre pas ni dans realplayer, ni dans Itunes, mais dans Quicktime.

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Bernard53 (19 Juillet 2002)

Essayez déjà de faire les réglages dans le tableau de bord Internet (Options avancées - Associations) en choisissant *QuickTime Player*. Réglez aussi le tableau de bord Échange de fichiers sur QuickTime Player. Vous pouvez aussi configurer le logiciel qui vous sert à télécharger les mp3 sur QuickTime Player pour ce type de fichier. Sinon il ne vous reste plus qu'à modifier le Créateur du fichier en *TVOD* (respectez la casse) à l'aide d'un utilitaire comme File Buddy, ResEdit, shareware divers ou élément du menu contextuel.

Salutations.


----------



## cotesdesneiges (16 Novembre 2009)

Lorsque je veux ecouter des fichiers radio, realplayer s'ouvre par defaut. 
Je voudrais bien suivre les instructions de BErnard53, mais les instructions ont changés depuis.
Pouvez vous m'aider, merci


Ben oui, mais là, non ! Ici, c'est classic Mac, on n'y parle pas de Mac OS X, seulement des systèmes l'ayant précédé. Sous OS X, c'est le système qui décide quelle application ouvre quel fichier, et la méthode a été expliquée maintes et maintes fois dans le forum qui y est consacré, qui s'appelle &#8230; "Max OS X". Fais y donc une recherche !


----------

